# Lace Rock Rescape



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

It could look kinda cool with the lace rock built up in a slope in one of the back corners and have some java fern sticking out between the pieces. But then you'd have to do something with some of the stemmed plants; I would suggest moving the large plant in the middle towards the back (unless there is another sword in the back, it kinda looks like it) to free up some of the space in the middle for some groundcover.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

There is one massive sword right up against the back of the tank in the center and then there are 3 smaller ones in front of it... I am thinking of getting rid of all of them but one and then relocating it. As far as the stem plants go.... No idea yet. i was going to put the chain or micro sword in two patches on either side of the sword, but now I kind of want to go with some GBR and hardscape. I might just get rid of half of the stem plants as well..

Thanks for the input ngrubich! I appreciate it!


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have rescaped the tank and purchased 20lbs of Lace Rock. Now I just need to figure out how to lay it out... I have played around with the rocks a little bit, trying to figure out what looks good. I would love some ideas and input from all of you who are more experienced than me! This is my first try at hardscape with rocks; I have always used driftwood before. Here are some pictures.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

New Scape 1/19/2013:










The lace rock I bought:










Layout 1:



















Layout 2:


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was thinking of putting a majority of the rock on the left side of the tank with a few spread out going to the right side of the tank. I Might have to get rid of some more plants so it doesn't look to crowded... not sure.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

No one had any input.... I have been looking thru the aquascaping forum and have found a few ideas, i will just figure something out for now.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

nice rocks


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mahlady said:


> nice rocks


Why thank you! Any suggestions on what arrangement to go with?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Got the new scape done with the rocks in. I think it turned out pretty good, pictures to come soon!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crowndroyal (Jan 21, 2013)

where can I buy this stuff in bulk online as the landscaping places i went to here do not carry this or lava rock.


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

crowndroyal said:


> where can I buy this stuff in bulk online as the landscaping places i went to here do not carry this or lava rock.


I got it from my lfs here in west Michigan. I did find some online with a quick search for "lace rock for sale"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rk923 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here are the pictures of what I did with incorporating the lace rock into my new aquascape. Now I just need to order up some GBR's Would love to know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------

